# Spraying built-ins



## Kmlange249 (Aug 3, 2018)

I need advice! I am painting these built-ins (made with poplar and maple) and wood panels (MDF framed with poplar). I primed and sanded. I plan on spraying Advance with my gravity fed HVLP. My question is how best to minimize paint dust from falling on the sides of each cubicle when I'm spraying the other side? Am I making sense? When I spray the top of the cubicle will the paint dust fall on the shelf and mess with the finish? I used to painting cabinets door that I can lay flat. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Are those shelves fixed or removeable? If fixed, that is very difficult to spray and have everything melt together with little to no dusting. I would probably shoot your finish coats in stages. Like do all the lids and backs first. When dry, shoot the sides and bottoms. Then when all dry, shoot the outside frames and crown. I've found a microfiber cloth works pretty good for wiping them out when all dry to remove any surface dusting or roughness.


----------



## Kmlange249 (Aug 3, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Are those shelves fixed or removeable? If fixed, that is very difficult to spray and have everything melt together with little to no dusting. I would probably shoot your finish coats in stages. Like do all the lids and backs first. When dry, shoot the sides and bottoms. Then when all dry, shoot the outside frames and crown. I've found a microfiber cloth works pretty good for wiping them out when all dry to remove any surface dusting or roughness.


Thanks! That's a great idea! I'll try that.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Kmlange249 said:


> Thanks! That's a great idea! I'll try that.


prime with 1WB.200 undercoat and cabintecoat instead of advance will make you life infinitely easier


----------



## Kmlange249 (Aug 3, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> prime with 1WB.200 undercoat and cabintecoat instead of advance will make you life infinitely easier


I wanted to use Cabinet Coat but I can't get it anywhere near me and I have to get them done in the next few days.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I find with Advance, if you shoot the bottems first, the overspray seems to melt into it better. You may just consider spraying a 3rd coat on the shelf portion only. I agree though that if the shelves are removable, then take out and spray seperate. The stuff at eye level will be the most important.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd go ahead and shoot it with emerald urethane. It dries gritty anyway . You could always rub it down with some used 2k paper and dust it with microfiber.


----------



## Ricks Painting (May 2, 2020)

mug said:


> I'd go ahead and shoot it with emerald urethane. It dries gritty anyway . You could always rub it down with some used 2k paper and dust it with microfiber.


PUAHAHAHAH. id go with scuff x


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Are those shelves fixed or removeable? If fixed, that is very difficult to spray and have everything melt together with little to no dusting. I would probably shoot your finish coats in stages. Like do all the lids and backs first. When dry, shoot the sides and bottoms. Then when all dry, shoot the outside frames and crown. I've found a microfiber cloth works pretty good for wiping them out when all dry to remove any surface dusting or roughness.


Sorry old thread; looking at similar built ins recently. Have you tried shooting in stages with enviorlak or other 1k but just letting the finish just tack up instead of completely drying? Definitely has to be done in stages otherwise sanding out runs on every hole. Nightmare


----------

